# Life can be miracle



## Tashulia25

I have one of the best day today for many years. I have little baby maltese with special needs who was already abandoned twice in his short life. God help me not to say bad words about people. I got him at 2 do as breeder let him to die starving, found some one who told me if he will survive they will take him. I start to work on him and he does great but when it was time for school I asked that person to come and they told me that they changed their mind. To tell you how i was hurt means to tell you nothing. He is 4 weeks old now and from 4 oz he gain to 1lb4oz , love him to death but I can't keep him.Thank you Elaine and Janene for helping me on fb even you didn't know who I am and i didn't ask , only posted about him on my babies page , you were involved right away. thank you so much Sylvie, who knew about this baby and really support me emotionally, that is very important. Huge thanks to Karla, volunteer from Mia Foundation who called me today morning and promised to help his new mom with any questions. Thanks to his new mom who is going to meet with me in person in half way. Thank you GOD, that i was able to sell today some my art and get money for tolls and gas as with little baby i already overspent. Now i can share my adorable foster baby with all of you, only please, to people who likes to fight , this is wrong thread . This is for those who has heart. I want to share happy feelings with you
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=208078749366869&set=vb.194617320713012&type=2&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=208076346033776&set=vb.194617320713012&type=2&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=208508185990592&set=vb.194617320713012&type=2&theater


----------



## Sylie

:chili::chili::chili:I'm so happy for you. That was a really tough job you took on to save his young life. I might have given up, but your words "he wants to live," said it all. You are such a good, kind and loving person.:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Bless you Natalya for helping this little one.


----------



## mfa

Thank you for all you did for this precious little 4 week baby. I hope that his new Mom loves him lots and gives him the wonderful life that he deserves.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Natalia, your a super great person for helping this little baby. Thanks to you he will have a good life full of love. Thank you!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I am unable to see pictures but i know you have a heart of gold, i love hearing stories that are so uplifting, may god bless you, may he help you with your fiances, i wish i knew you i would give you a big hug


----------



## Tashulia25

Thank you so much every one but he is my Angel, taking care of him makes me live in different world, where is no people and only 3 of us: little baby, God, and me. I just could not believe how everything was done fast, I really was afraid to post about him on FB as i know how some people are. I know it is better to keep him for longer with me as i am his mom but he eats now every 6 hours, last night he let me to sleep for 8 hours ,that was WOW but also scary , I jump off bed to check if he is breathing. I am really afraid to wean him , and Karla told me that by 8 weeks old it is better not to do, so his new mommy will be able to feed him same way as i do. All he has already will go with him, his plush lamb, Ellie gave him her strawberry bed, little flannel fabric, bottle, vitamins and nutri cal, and all left over food(not so much so as he is with me till Saturday), so i hope they will be doing good but i am still worry. She promised to keep me informed every day of how is he


----------



## Tashulia25

Thank you Paula, i will post those videos on you tube, so you'll be able to see them. I posted them on fb for public and thought every one will see it. I will record him all the time now as we have only 5 days left together.
here is he 10 do )


----------



## Sylie

Matilda's mommy said:


> I am unable to see pictures but i know you have a heart of gold, i love hearing stories that are so uplifting, may god bless you, may he help you with your fiances, i wish i knew you i would give you a big hug


Dear Paula, can you make a beautiful prayer that his slight cleft will close, and that he will heal completely? I hope that for this sweet little guy who Natalya has worked so hard to protect and love...and care for.


----------



## Tashulia25

I just made so cute video how he is growls lol his teeth are going to show up soon, so he wants to chew my hand  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phF7m0Sj264]Growls from 4 weeks old - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tashulia25

Sylie said:


> Dear Paula, can you make a beautiful prayer that his slight cleft will close, and that he will heal completely? I hope that for this sweet little guy who Natalya has worked so hard to protect and love...and care for.


thank you Sylvia  
here is what we are dealing with, as you see if you don't know that he has cleft you won't be able to tell right away . That is how cute he is  Pictures were done when he was 2 weeks old


----------



## KAG

I commend you, Tashulia, for nurturing and loving this beautiful baby. You have a big heart. 

I just wonder why you have to preface a lot of your posts with "for those who like to fight" or "please don't fight me". I think it's insulting to SM members and so unnecessary. 
Xoxo


----------



## Tashulia25

I will probably share so much about him as he is going to his mom coming Saturday but what he did today , he escaped from playpen, I didn't close it properly, bad me, and in the morning we found him under steps near my bed for our babies.


----------



## maddysmom

You are a very special person for taking care of this sweet baby! Xoxo


----------



## maltese manica

You know I wouldve have taken him in.................... but with my fiancial situation with Babinka its been very hard! You rescued this little one and love that you nursed him to health.................. as the two vets I spoke with told me that most would just have PTS this baby cus of his condition! I love you Natalya


----------



## Tashulia25

maltese manica said:


> You know I wouldve have taken him in.................... but with my fiancial situation with Babinka its been very hard! You rescued this little one and love that you nursed him to health.................. as the two vets I spoke with told me that most would just have PTS this baby cus of his condition! I love you Natalya


I know that, and that would be the miracle if you able but you are very responsible and think before decided . Some would do it without thinking and then will give up ,and that is why I ask people to think over and over before they tell me that they want him. I wish i have house and better financial too, I would keep probably all of my rescued babies. As you know I told no more for me to foster as it is so painful but after I spoke with Mia foundation and they told me that they will take cleft baby or if they don't have space they will find the parents, I think I might foster again, but not so soon. Foster is not cheap for babies with special needs but it worth all the money in the world to save life. I wish we live closer, we can be a great team. Thank you so much Janene for all your help, I love you too :heart:


----------



## mdbflorida

What wonderful story and kudos for nursing him along.


----------



## Grace'sMom

Prayers and nose kisses for this little guy.... You are such a blessing to him, as he is to you I'm sure.

I really hope you get to stay in touch with his new family. He is such a special little guy for you.

Thank you for all you do.


----------



## maltese manica

Yes we would have to get an estate with all the rooms for these little ones!!! Cleft babies are miracles and I see this baby surviving!!! If that lady cant take him on at least you are near by to get him back! Shame on ppl for letting this baby die by starving! All babies deserve to get a chance at life!


----------



## maltese manica

And as I said before if I didnt have the situation with Babinka, I would have taken this baby on 100%%%%%


----------



## Tashulia25

maltese manica said:


> Yes we would have to get an estate with all the rooms for these little ones!!! Cleft babies are miracles and I see this baby surviving!!! If that lady cant take him on at least you are near by to get him back! Shame on ppl for letting this baby die by starving! All babies deserve to get a chance at life!


I think we are blessed to have big heart men near us , they can handle us with our dogs LoL
Here is Michelle Angelo aka Nosatik , he needs even smaller size hoodie. 








































Video
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwYNCrbnS04"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwYNCrbnS04[/ame]


----------



## maltese manica

I love it! If you want me to question that lady that is wanting him, I can if you want!!! I am so scared I hope that she knows that he may or may not survive and its crucial that he doesnt get food into the hole! And if this baby gets sick, what does she plan to do? Does she have the funds to operate etc etc! Natalya..................... You have such a good heart! Im glad that I have you as a friend!!!


----------



## Tashulia25

maltese manica said:


> I love it! If you want me to question that lady that is wanting him, I can if you want!!! I am so scared I hope that she knows that he may or may not survive and its crucial that he doesnt get food into the hole! And if this baby gets sick, what does she plan to do? Does she have the funds to operate etc etc! Natalya..................... You have such a good heart! Im glad that I have you as a friend!!!


You can, some people already asked her few questions in the first video , where I said that he is looking for home  She was offered money for gas today and I told her "NO" , I said to take him to the vet right away and spend that money on him  I just spoke with her and she told her vet might charge less than half for him as he or she has big heart. She was asking how I give nutri-cal and I explained her as I did mistake in the beginning, and i am blessed not to kill him as i give it directly to his mouth and didn't think that it can stock in the cleft. So, she is asking questions all the time and I LOVE it. I also explained to her that if he choke, what she supposed to do and that it is important to get him to the vet and get antibiotic other wise he will have pneumonia. Hope he won't choke and all will be perfect. I am so nervous now, in his case I don't trust even myself , not talking about others. I know that some people can give him better care than I do but we already used to each other and understand each other , hope he will adjust to his mom super fast. 
I am so glad to meet good people and friends like you are, Sylvia, and Elaine . I am glad that I am not alone in this situation. I honestly was afraid that people will attack me for saving non standard Maltese and it was very hard for me as it was time when I need shoulder to cry in. After 2 weeks i was not able to hold my self and cry to Sylvia's shoulder  She helped me more than a lot, as after that I was able to go on and not giving up. Love you girls :wub:


----------



## maltese manica

Listen you saved a puppies life! that is all that counts!!!! you didnt allow him to be starved to death, you gave him a second chance at life!!! and so far he is taking it very well!!! Hey that lady needs to tell you now if she can handle it or not!! it wont be fair to you or him if she decides oh its to much!!! How does she plan to keep him in the house? playpen ??? its vital she doesnt leave him for long periods of time!!! oh and make sure he doesnt pick anything up off the ground as this could hurt him!!! I wish you could keep him.................. he has flourshed so nicley under your care!!!


----------



## Tashulia25

maltese manica said:


> Listen you saved a puppies life! that is all that counts!!!! you didnt allow him to be starved to death, you gave him a second chance at life!!! and so far he is taking it very well!!! Hey that lady needs to tell you now if she can handle it or not!! it wont be fair to you or him if she decides oh its to much!!! How does she plan to keep him in the house? playpen ??? its vital she doesnt leave him for long periods of time!!! oh and make sure he doesnt pick anything up off the ground as this could hurt him!!! I wish you could keep him.................. he has flourshed so nicley under your care!!!


She is going to keep him forever I think, she already made appointment to the vet next Monday at 4 PM , he is going to be in the house inside big cradle when she won't be able to supervise him and as a bed time. her Tibetan Spaniel is 13.5 yo now but she raised him from 6 wo . i am going to be available for her 24/7 I wish she lives much closer, then I would come every day.


----------



## maltese manica

Her mom is home as well........................... so that is a good thing!!! I am so happy that things worked out well!!!


----------



## littlefluffbabies

That little one has been so blessed to have found you, Natalya. He looks like he has thrived under your love and care. I know that you will worry about him when he goes to his new mommy. I wish that you could keep him, too. At least she is already set up with her vet...and I know that you will stress to her all the important tips on feeding him. Maybe you could be with her for his first feeding? 

I am sending positive thoughts to both you and that little fighter to stay strong. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom

He is so tiny 

You could use children's pajamas or a sock for a sweater. Just cut it the length you need, cut slits for his legs.

Think his new mom would join SM?


----------



## silverhaven

What a little sweetie. So pleased you were there to help him :grouphug: I hope his new Mummy works out. Sounds like she is doing her best.


----------



## Tashulia25

littlefluffbabies said:


> That little one has been so blessed to have found you, Natalya. He looks like he has thrived under your love and care. I know that you will worry about him when he goes to his new mommy. I wish that you could keep him, too. At least she is already set up with her vet...and I know that you will stress to her all the important tips on feeding him. Maybe you could be with her for his first feeding?
> 
> I am sending positive thoughts to both you and that little fighter to stay strong.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you for the good words :wub: Yes, her first feeding will be with me. i am keep thinking how to do so as his morning feeding starts at 6AM then 12PM and we will meet in about 9AM as my cousin can't do it later. I am trying to think what to do, maybe give him half dose? but he will be hungry...or better to feed him normal and then at 9AM let him half dose and and another half at noon? He eats now every 6 hours, actually he doesn't ask for food and can hold longer but I want him to eat regular and wake him up if he sleeps  First week I had ambulance siren in my bedroom as he was so hungry , now I think it is so easy to take care of him compare to the first 2 weeks  He is 1lb 6 oz today :chili: gaining 2 oz is a big deal for him


----------



## Tashulia25

Grace'sMom said:


> He is so tiny
> 
> You could use children's pajamas or a sock for a sweater. Just cut it the length you need, cut slits for his legs.
> 
> Think his new mom would join SM?


I was thinking about sock too  We have heater on but it turned to playpen, so he stays warm, but he escaped last night and this is what made me think to dress him up  Thank you for the ideas , I will and will make pictures


----------



## maltese manica

Tashulia25 said:


> Thank you for the good words :wub: Yes, her first feeding will be with me. i am keep thinking how to do so as his morning feeding starts at 6AM then 12PM and we will meet in about 9AM as my cousin can't do it later. I am trying to think what to do, maybe give him half dose? but he will be hungry...or better to feed him normal and then at 9AM let him half dose and and another half at noon? He eats now every 6 hours, actually he doesn't ask for food and can hold longer but I want him to eat regular and wake him up if he sleeps  First week I had ambulance siren in my bedroom as he was so hungry , now I think it is so easy to take care of him compare to the first 2 weeks  He is 1lb 6 oz today :chili: gaining 2 oz is a big deal for him


I think that would be the best to do then! To bad there is no one here that could take you to boston and then back to New York! LOL I love it "ambulance siren" .................. what a cute baby:wub:


----------



## Tashulia25

silverhaven said:


> What a little sweetie. So pleased you were there to help him :grouphug: I hope his new Mummy works out. Sounds like she is doing her best.


Thank you Maureen, I pray for that and even everything sounds good I cant calm down, I probably will have to take some relaxations pills to be able not to cry and let him go to new mommy


----------



## Tashulia25

maltese manica said:


> I think that would be the best to do then! To bad there is no one here that could take you to boston and then back to New York! LOL I love it "ambulance siren" .................. what a cute baby:wub:


LoL at that time it wasn't cute , you should see me , i was that much tired that my hubby asked me question"Is that what you want?"I left this question without answer. first , I got this boy behind my hubby's back, second, baby was sleeping right next to my had side bad, third, i kept night lamp all the time on as I had chance to sleep only 15-20 minutes between feeding. This little boy is so much to my daughter when she was born, woke me up every 15 minutes  Thanks God this baby was like that only 1 week , not 3 years like my princess lol Trust me, it was once when at night i told to little baby that if he wont close his mouth i will kill him, of course i didn't mean that but still ..those words came out from my mouth and I hate myself for that. But after 3 weeks i told to my hubby that "Yes, it is what I want, as he survived and made me happy!That the horrible time is over and it worth to not give up"


----------



## maltese manica

Tashulia25 said:


> LoL at that time it wasn't cute , you should see me , i was that much tired that my hubby asked me question"Is that what you want?"I left this question without answer. first , I got this boy behind my hubby's back, second, baby was sleeping right next to my had side bad, third, i kept night lamp all the time on as I had chance to sleep only 15-20 minutes between feeding. This little boy is so much to my daughter when she was born, woke me up every 15 minutes  Thanks God this baby was like that only 1 week , not 3 years like my princess lol Trust me, it was once when at night i told to little baby that if he wont close his mouth i will kill him, of course i didn't mean that but still ..those words came out from my mouth and I hate myself for that. But after 3 weeks i told to my hubby that "Yes, it is what I want, as he survived and made me happy!That the horrible time is over and it worth to not give up"


I know you would never mean that....................... you were tired and worn out, plus the fact you had your kids to get to school as well.................. it wasnt an easy task what you did!!! LOL you were not joking about bringing back memories for you when you had to breast feed your babies!!! I remember my brother and sister (twins) waking up...................... and my mom getting up all the time with them!! You did a great job with baby:wub:


----------



## Tashulia25

Thank you Tori for the ideas, here is my boy in sock sz 3-4 toddler. To understand better size of this baby, the dog with him on the picture is 7 inches long lol


----------



## maltese manica

What a baby boy he is !!!! I love him


----------



## Tashulia25

maltese manica said:


> What a baby boy he is !!!! I love him


Thank you , I love him too :wub: His future mommy is getting ready for him, buying everything he needs , and I am jealous already :blush::innocent:


----------



## Tashulia25




----------



## Tashulia25

OMG!OMG! I was bitten by my little baby  His first tooth show up , at 6 AM there was no teeth and at 12 PM he got tooth out  That was fighting morning as he had so much saliva and it made stuffy nose, so I had to clean it all the time and he hates that. Now he is big boy with 1 tooth  Never know that I'll be happy to be bitten by the dog lol


----------



## maltese manica

Tashulia25 said:


> OMG!OMG! I was bitten by my little baby  His first tooth show up , at 6 AM there was no teeth and at 12 PM he got tooth out  That was fighting morning as he had so much saliva and it made stuffy nose, so I had to clean it all the time and he hates that. Now he is big boy with 1 tooth  Never know that I'll be happy to be bitten by the dog lol


 
He is a little fighter................... and I am glad!!! Can a dog with cleft pallate be ok with his teeth or will they have to remove them? I remember this lady at a rescue who had a yorkie that was rescued from a mill, and he had a really noticable cleft lip............... he was 10 years old................. but they removed his teeth that way he could do better with eating.... does this mean he will have to do it as well???? Natalya every time I see his pic I just melt...................


----------



## Tashulia25

maltese manica said:


> He is a little fighter................... and I am glad!!! Can a dog with cleft pallate be ok with his teeth or will they have to remove them? I remember this lady at a rescue who had a yorkie that was rescued from a mill, and he had a really noticable cleft lip............... he was 10 years old................. but they removed his teeth that way he could do better with eating.... does this mean he will have to do it as well???? Natalya every time I see his pic I just melt...................


No, that is not necessary. We will see how he is doing. I am trying to make one person to come in and see him before saturday, she is from Queens and I know her daughter. I wish she wants him for sure then i will tell no to marie as time get closer as more I am unsure. At least to Queens i can drive as it is close and help with baby, plus then i would keep him longer till 8 wo as don't need to ask no one to drive me there . I am in panic, could not control my feelings


----------



## littlefluffbabies

Aww he is just adorable!! The more that I read this the more I feel that he was meant to be with you, Natalya. You came into each others life for a reason. I just know that he is going to be such a special little guy. He is already! You are the only mommy he has known and your bond gives him strength, comfort and security. Is there no way you can keep him? Even just until he is a little older? I don't mean to make you feel guilty, I really don't, but I can feel you struggling with this and I would hate for you to regret letting him go. My heart goes out to you. I know this is very difficult for you. (Hugs)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25

littlefluffbabies said:


> Aww he is just adorable!! The more that I read this the more I feel that he was meant to be with you, Natalya. You came into each others life for a reason. I just know that he is going to be such a special little guy. He is already! You are the only mommy he has known and your bond gives him strength, comfort and security. Is there no way you can keep him? Even just until he is a little older? I don't mean to make you feel guilty, I really don't, but I can feel you struggling with this and I would hate for you to regret letting him go. My heart goes out to you. I know this is very difficult for you. (Hugs)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am going to keep this baby till 3 mo but I decided not to give this boy to lady as I had 3 red flags today  Now we are looking for his forever home and who can pay vet bills if needed


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I don't believe he has a tooth and that it popped out so fast! I love the picture of him in his pretty sweater Natalya. XXX


----------



## Tashulia25

Dixie's Mama said:


> I don't believe he has a tooth and that it popped out so fast! I love the picture of him in his pretty sweater Natalya. XXX


lol then you wont believe that since 3 wo or so he start to pee and poo outside the playpen


----------



## littlefluffbabies

Tashulia25 said:


> I am going to keep this baby till 3 mo but I decided not to give this boy to lady as I had 3 red flags today  Now we are looking for his forever home and who can pay vet bills if needed


I'm sorry about the red flags but glad that you spotted them. I'm also happy to hear that you will be keeping him until he is 3 months old. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25

littlefluffbabies said:


> I'm sorry about the red flags but glad that you spotted them. I'm also happy to hear that you will be keeping him until he is 3 months old.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am happy too, I wish some one can teach me how to wean this baby, i am so afraid. Mia's foundation volunteer told me to sock a little purina pro plan and put in to his mouth at 8 wo, if he chock to sock it out. I am more nervous now about that. No way purina pro plan, he is going to be on fromm puppy gold and canine caviar grain free puppy dinner, but i am afraid about making him chock. Maybe he will do everything fine but I am not ready. Any help and advices very welcome, I want to keep this baby healthy and alive I never had experience with cleft, only theory on human from medical college, never practice and I know it is so easy to kill babies with cleft.


----------



## Tashulia25

I am big boy
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qF0aXNBzxHM]I don't want to sleep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## michellerobison

Aww he's so cute,you're right he does want to live.. His little growl is cute!


----------



## Tashulia25

michellerobison said:


> Aww he's so cute,you're right he does want to live.. His little growl is cute!


Thank you Michelle 
here is he this morning  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7kBvNn6G0c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7kBvNn6G0c[/ame]


----------



## maltese manica

michellerobison said:


> Aww he's so cute,you're right he does want to live.. His little growl is cute!


Michelle would you be able to help with this little guy? After seeing your posts and stuff, I think of you very highly


----------



## Bailey&Me

Natalya, I would use a quality canned food to wean him, instead of kibble. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## maltese manica

Bailey&Me said:


> Natalya, I would use a quality canned food to wean him, instead of kibble.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


he cant use canned food he has a cleft pallet with a small hole in mouth.................just told to feed kibble cause anything mushy can clog the hole and cause an infection:mellow:


----------



## littlefluffbabies

Watching this little babies videos, hearing those adorable little puppy noises and seeing how playful and strong he is. I just have to say....... I Love love LOVE him sooo much!!!! I am really hoping that he continues to thrive. I feel really attached to him 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me

maltese manica said:


> he cant use canned food he has a cleft pallet with a small hole in mouth.................just told to feed kibble cause anything mushy can clog the hole and cause an infection:mellow:


Okay, sorry for the bad suggestion. :brownbag: From the little that I had read about cleft palate puppies, I saw that some people had said they started adding soft foods to the formula (like oatmeal, pureed chicken, etc) to wean their puppy. So that's why I thought that canned food thinned way down and mixed with the formula might work. Honestly I shouldn't have posted any suggestions since I have no experience and very limited knowledge of this condition. Just goes to show you how important it is for this puppy to go to someone who is very knowledgeable in handling this condition. Honestly if it were me I would start contacting rescue groups and vets offices to see if someone with experience would be willing to take him in - I'd feel much safer going that route.


----------



## maltese manica

Bailey&Me said:


> Okay, sorry for the bad suggestion. :brownbag: From the little that I had read about cleft palate puppies, I saw that some people had said they started adding soft foods to the formula (like oatmeal, pureed chicken, etc) to wean their puppy. So that's why I thought that canned food thinned way down and mixed with the formula might work. Honestly I shouldn't have posted any suggestions since I have no experience and very limited knowledge of this condition. Just goes to show you how important it is for this puppy to go to someone who is very knowledgeable in handling this condition. Honestly if it were me I would start contacting rescue groups and vets offices to see if someone with experience would be willing to take him in - I'd feel much safer going that route.


:wub: its ok Nida, I had no idea either but after reading and talking to some other ppl with cleft pallet babies thats what they suggest! I wanted to get this little guy to be with me, but I am so fiancially stretched with Babinkas meds............ it just would be so hard I hope that Natayla can keep him for a bit more, as she is giving him round the clock care.................. I mean just look at him, I think he is perfect in every single possible way................. This little guy is such a fighter ............... How did he manage to live two days in his first part of life with no food?????? How is it everyone (vets) said you should put him to sleep as there is no chance.............................. well just look at this baby!!! If you have any ways of helping Natayla I know it would be great:wub:


----------



## maltese manica

Tashulia25 said:


> Thank you Michelle
> here is he this morning
> Teeth are coming out - YouTube


I betcha he smells like a newborn.................... theres something so special of the newborn smell................ I love it:wub: little paws, little nose, little tail........................everything so brand new! :wub:


----------



## Tashulia25

Bailey&Me said:


> Okay, sorry for the bad suggestion. :brownbag: From the little that I had read about cleft palate puppies, I saw that some people had said they started adding soft foods to the formula (like oatmeal, pureed chicken, etc) to wean their puppy. So that's why I thought that canned food thinned way down and mixed with the formula might work. Honestly I shouldn't have posted any suggestions since I have no experience and very limited knowledge of this condition. Just goes to show you how important it is for this puppy to go to someone who is very knowledgeable in handling this condition. Honestly *if it were me I would start contacting rescue groups and vets offices to see if someone with experience would be willing to take him in - I'd feel much safer going that route*.


I spoke with Monica, she is also member of SM and she is NE rep for Northcentral Maltese Rescue. She lives 1 and a half our from me, I have her phone numbers and she can give him 24/7 care. The plus that she doesn't have to pay from her own pocket, that rescue will reimburse or cover all his needs. I love that he will go to private , not rescue's vet. The only sad thing that she is going to be his foster mom like I, not forever. By brain i understand that it is best for him, but by heart I still could not accept it.


----------



## Tashulia25

maltese manica said:


> :wub: its ok Nida, I had no idea either but after reading and talking to some other ppl with cleft pallet babies thats what they suggest! I wanted to get this little guy to be with me, but I am so fiancially stretched with Babinkas meds............ it just would be so hard I hope that Natayla can keep him for a bit more, as she is giving him round the clock care.................. I mean just look at him, I think he is perfect in every single possible way................. This little guy is such a fighter ............... How did he manage to live two days in his first part of life with no food?????? How is it everyone (vets) said you should put him to sleep as there is no chance.............................. well just look at this baby!!! If you have any ways of helping Natayla I know it would be great:wub:


Thank you so much Janene, you are an angel. Love you :wub:


----------



## Tashulia25

look at my sweet little angel, he doesn't know yet that we have less than 24 hours to spend together


----------



## maltese manica

Im going to start to bawl my eyes out...............................


----------



## Tashulia25

maltese manica said:


> Im going to start to bawl my eyes out...............................


:smcry: :smcry: welcome to the board :smcry:


----------



## maltese manica

Tashulia25 said:


> :smcry: :smcry: welcome to the board :smcry:


 
I shouldnt be reading this at work.............cus I am in tears just lots and lots of tears..................................


----------



## Fluffdoll

Oh Natalya! My heart soars with joy to see this little one and to know God used you to rescue him!! :wub: Bless you!! He is SO stinkin' cute!!!!


----------



## Tashulia25

maltese manica said:


> I shouldnt be reading this at work.............cus I am in tears just lots and lots of tears..................................


:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: you should see me. i am out from computer. My heart doesn't work with brain as a team, they are separate and my brain is totally off now.


----------



## maltese manica

You and me both!!! I am so scared about him leaving you


----------



## littlefluffbabies

I am so happy that all of his medical needs ate going to be taken care of... Still, I cried when I read that he will be leaving you soon. I have so loved seeing his videos and pictures and I am going to really miss the daily updates.

This whole story really moved me and brought me to tears. Both happy and sad tears. I can only imagine the emotions that you are dealing with right now.

My love and best wishes reach out to your little baby and to you, too!

You will always be his first mommy and truly, his life saver.


----------



## Tashulia25

we are still together  Baby will have surgery in appropriate time, no rush  He is 5 weeks old and his weight at 6AM before he ate was 1Lb 8.2 oz 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZP_P3D-PHM]Cleft Palate Maltese boy 5 wo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## littlefluffbabies

Tashulia25 said:


> we are still together  Baby will have surgery in appropriate time, no rush  He is 5 weeks old and his weight at 6AM before he ate was 1Lb 8.2 oz
> Cleft Palate Maltese boy 5 wo - YouTube




So happy to hear this :aktion033: He is such a sweet little boy! :wub::wub::wub: I hope that you will keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## Tashulia25

Look at him, he is little boss. Please don't look at Teddy, I had to give him short hair cut as don't have so much time for grooming now
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7FQGw-fLc8]Cleft Palate 5 wo baby Maltese playing with adult Maltese - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tashulia25

Mommy i want to get out and be with you
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkOsmGhUMVE]Baby wants to get out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wkomorow

Tashulia25 said:


> Look at him, he is little boss. Please don't look at Teddy, I had to give him short hair cut as don't have so much time for grooming now
> Cleft Palate 5 wo baby Maltese playing with adult Maltese - YouTube


Wow he is coming along well. Teddy is so gentle with him.


----------



## Tashulia25

wkomorow said:


> Wow he is coming along well. Teddy is so gentle with him.


Yes, pure Ellie and Teddy have to share mommy now, plus Teddy has to have short hair cut now because i don't have that much time and sleep. Walking now as daydreamer, but it worth it . Teddy learned how to be gentle right from the beginning as his best buddy is our parrot, then Ellie came in who is true Alfa , so he was raised like that and I am so glad that my boy is nice to baby as this way baby learns from my dogs and not feels lonely .


----------



## maddysmom

Tashulia25 said:


> Mommy i want to get out and be with you
> Baby wants to get out - YouTube


I wld have lasted about 3 seconds of him in there and wld have coward down to take him out....he is just the sweetest, sweetest little one!


----------



## Tashulia25

maddysmom said:


> I wld have lasted about 3 seconds of him in there and wld have coward down to take him out....he is just the sweetest, sweetest little one!


Lol, yes he is sweetest baby in the world. so tiny still , couldn't wait till he will be 2 lbs 
He is big boy now and eats Fromm too  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEJxkFOhPI8]Feeding Cleft Palate 5 weeks old puppy with Fromm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## silverhaven

I am loving seeing his progress, what a sweetie. :wub:


----------



## Tashulia25

silverhaven said:


> I am loving seeing his progress, what a sweetie. :wub:


thank you:wub: I just wish I have 3 hands when feed him lol


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oh bless his heart! You're doing just wonderful with him!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ahhh what a darling!!! You've been so diligent and he has sure thrived in your care! Bless you for taking care of this baby!


----------



## Tashulia25

Thank you so much, he is handsome for sure 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okWrhlVjh-M]Teething at 5 weeks in cleft palate pappy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## maltese manica

isnt it amazing what your love did for this little boy, as we both know that cleft pallet babies often dont make it from the start or get really sick and cant gain weight! Pat yourself on your back my friend ..........glad he is with you and no one else!


----------



## lydiatug

Just saw this thread, what an inspiration...would love to see follow up on this precious little boy! Well done


----------



## Tashulia25

maltese manica said:


> isnt it amazing what your love did for this little boy, as we both know that cleft pallet babies often dont make it from the start or get really sick and cant gain weight! Pat yourself on your back my friend ..........glad he is with you and no one else!





lydiatug said:


> Just saw this thread, what an inspiration...would love to see follow up on this precious little boy! Well done


Thank you so much, I guess it is he who wants to live, al I had to do is just love him and be patience


----------



## Tashulia25

Little boy is sleeping and I was able to put dollar next to him to show how big he is now, really big as he was 4.5 inches long when I got him . He loves blankets made by Pat( Leila's Mommy). One inside playpen, and 1 in his play area


----------



## littlefluffbabies

Tashulia25 said:


> Little boy is sleeping and I was able to put dollar next to him to show how big he is now, really big as he was 4.5 inches long when I got him . He loves blankets made by Pat( Leila's Mommy). One inside playpen, and 1 in his play area


He may be sleeping next to a dollar but he is priceless!! I love that little munchkin!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tashulia25

littlefluffbabies said:


> He may be sleeping next to a dollar but he is priceless!! I love that little munchkin!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


Lol so true , thank you :wub:


----------



## Tashulia25

Waiting for the food, decided to chase his tail lol
today he is 1lb 14 oz


----------



## maltese manica

He is doing so well under your care! I love him so much and glad that he is a little fighter!!!


----------



## Tashulia25

maltese manica said:


> He is doing so well under your care! I love him so much and glad that he is a little fighter!!!


lo and with your protection of me from stupid rescue people , so i don't need to waste my energy to fight with them lol Just keep all messages as i contacted lower and in case if I decided to open personal harassing case with MW I will need all our messages she sent to us. Hope her boss will fire her from helping dogs and put her back in crazy house. BTW, with our fight they changed their prices lol


----------



## Tashulia25

Vet spent 2 hours with our boy today, no rush at all


----------



## littlefluffbabies

Tashulia25 said:


> Vet spent 2 hours with our boy today, no rush at all


That's excellent! Was he impressed with his growth and development? What are the plans for the little fluffs future medical needs? Do they think he will need to have it corrected?


----------



## Tashulia25

he will need surgery, other than that he is wonderful boy . Everything like normal baby Maltese


----------



## Tashulia25

bu I have another issue now, Ellie start to lift her back paw sometimes, she needs to lay down for 10 days as her knee cup is moving out (patella issues) and if she wont feel better she will have to have surgery too. When all these crazy things will end? I locked her in playpen but she start to bite it , and bark, so there is no way I can keep her closed. I wish I have something special to keep her on me and have hands free for little baby, whom future mom named Teddy for now. So, we have 2 teddy's at home right now lol


----------



## littlefluffbabies

Tashulia25 said:


> bu I have another issue now, Ellie start to lift her back paw sometimes, she needs to lay down for 10 days as her knee cup is moving out (patella issues) and if she wont feel better she will have to have surgery too. When all these crazy things will end? I locked her in playpen but she start to bite it , and bark, so there is no way I can keep her closed. I wish I have something special to keep her on me and have hands free for little baby, whom future mom named Teddy for now. So, we have 2 teddy's at home right now lol


A friend of mine pushed her pup around the house in one of those strollers that could be zipped up with a viewing window. She put toys , bully stick and things to occupy her. Her pup was fine as long as she kept pushing her wherever she was. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25

littlefluffbabies said:


> A friend of mine pushed her pup around the house in one of those strollers that could be zipped up with a viewing window. She put toys , bully stick and things to occupy her. Her pup was fine as long as she kept pushing her wherever she was. Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


that is great idea, but I don't have stroller as never thought I will need one and suddenly no money and time , even I would find money and buy one it will be so long time till I get it as she must to lay down for 10 days


----------



## LuvMyBoys

This is what we kept Alvin in when he was recooperating from an injury and had to be still for three weeks. Worked very well for us and he loved it.


----------



## Tashulia25

LuvMyBoys said:


> This is what we kept Alvin in when he was recooperating from an injury and had to be still for three weeks. Worked very well for us and he loved it.


I love it, can I get it at petco? I would run and get one.


----------



## LuvMyBoys

We either got it at PetCo or PetSmart, not sure which one.


----------



## Tashulia25

LuvMyBoys said:


> We either got it at PetCo or PetSmart, not sure which one.


OMG!! Thank you so much, will run crazy to get one  hope she will sit still in it as in backpack I also was trying, no way for her, she hated me lol


----------



## Tashulia25

I am thinking, is it possible that she hurt herself in purpose? Because she is too jealous and want to switch my attention from baby Teddy to her?


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Dusty and Jasper like it too:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/118271-startwing-our-daily-walks.html


----------



## Tashulia25

LuvMyBoys said:


> Dusty and Jasper like it too:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/118271-startwing-our-daily-walks.html


thank you so much :wub:


----------



## Sylie

Just popping in to check on the wee one's progress. You are doing an amazing job, Natalia. He is so cute and happy.:wub::aktion033:

PS No, I do not think that Ellie would hurt herself on purpose, dogs are smart, but don't rationalize in that way. If she wanted more of your attention she would just push in. I hope it isn't serious patella luxation.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Hi Natalya, I've been missing in action lately. I'm so happy to see the baby is making such wonderful progress still.
I'm so sorry Ellie is limping. I hope the rest does the trick for her and it pops back in and behaves itself.
:wub:


----------



## Tashulia25

Thank you Silvia and Elaine :wub: I was worry how he is going to react on his first buster but look at him after 1 hour sleep, he came to living room while Ellie was locked in playpen 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfCorlJ8nDg]Look who woke up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tashulia25

are we going shopping?


----------



## Tashulia25

Big boy


----------



## Tashulia25

Teddy Jr. is asking" Am I good enough for the show ring?"
Love how he is holding position , he is my 1/4 heart as another 3 parts of my heart stolen by my 2 furry and 1 feathery babies My children stole my soul lol


----------



## Tashulia25

here is picture of him 7 weeks ago and now


----------



## Tashulia25

We are on Fromm now, thank you so much everyone who advised the back pack. It is very helpful for me right now as I need 2 hands to feed him and he must to be on place
http://youtu.be/W7ss_OyaIwA


----------



## Tashulia25

Teddy Jr. Cleft palate Maltese puppy eats kibble - YouTube


----------



## maltese manica

Cant believe it he is so smart and now eating kibble on his own! Love this


----------



## Grace'sMom

Finally caught up with this 

He is getting so big!!!

Grow baby grow!

You are doing a wonderful job....


----------



## Tashulia25

Thank you :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane

Tashulia25 said:


> Teddy Jr. Cleft palate Maltese puppy eats kibble - YouTube


:thumbsup::aktion033:


----------



## littlefluffbabies

aww, this is so wonderful to see. Our baby is growing up   thank you for keeping us updated. I really love that little munchkin. Xoxox

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25

Thank you  he is my life now :wub:


----------



## Tashulia25

Teddy Jr. received gift today from Pam, Laila's mom. Thank you so much , now all 3 babies have their own cozy and warm blankets. When I opened the package, Teddy almost grab it from my hands, no more fight about blanket  Thank you so much Pam from me, Teddy Jr, Teddy, and Elizabeth :heart:
*I love this picture,look how great Pam made embroidery, looks like Teddy's Junior head lol*


----------



## Grace'sMom

Oh he looks so cozy in that blanket


----------



## Leila'sMommy

Tashulia25 said:


> Teddy Jr. received gift today from Pam, Laila's mom. Thank you so much , now all 3 babies have their own cozy and warm blankets. When I opened the package, Teddy almost grab it from my hands, no more fight about blanket  Thank you so much Pam from me, Teddy Jr, Teddy, and Elizabeth :heart:
> *I love this picture,look how great Pam made embroidery, looks like Teddy's Junior head lol*


You are very welcome! That's so funny about Teddy! Bless you for taking such good care of this tiny baby! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25

Teddy Jr received more gifts today from his aunt Janene (maltese manica). Thank you so much, everything fits perfect


----------



## wkomorow

All set for the winter weather. He looks especially great in blue, he is coming along nicely.


----------



## Grace'sMom

Wow  TJ is stylin' :supacool:


----------



## littlefluffbabies

What a handsome little munchkin!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25

thank you so much :heart:


----------



## Sylie

He is such a doll. You did such a great job in saving this little guy. I want to vote for you as "mother of the year".


----------



## Tashulia25

Sylie said:


> He is such a doll. You did such a great job in saving this little guy. I want to vote for you as "mother of the year".


:wub: thank you so much my friend :heart:


----------



## Tashulia25

Big Boy with his new gift  Teddy Jr. is 9 weeks old and weights 3lbs0.2 oz


----------



## Furbabies mom

He looks wonderful!


----------



## maltese manica

Good to see that the carrier came to you in time!!! Good stuff........... so nice of Shannon to do this


----------



## Kathleen

He is getting so big! Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Tashulia25

Furbabies mom said:


> He looks wonderful!


Thank you :wub:


maltese manica said:


> Good to see that the carrier came to you in time!!! Good stuff........... so nice of Shannon to do this


I agree with you, I love how she picks which one to get for him 


Kathleen said:


> He is getting so big! Such a handsome boy!


Lol and I love that he is big enough for his age as these babies usually much smaller than normal dogs. I hope he will be 6Lbs Maltese boy. Actually he weights 3 Lbs but much smaller than my Ellie and Teddy were at same weight.


----------



## Grace'sMom

Natalya,

Was thinking about the little one today..... haven't seen you here.... hoping all is okay.


----------



## littlefluffbabies

I have also been thinking about him. Hope all is well and would love an update. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tashulia25

Grace'sMom said:


> Natalya,
> 
> Was thinking about the little one today..... haven't seen you here.... hoping all is okay.





littlefluffbabies said:


> I have also been thinking about him. Hope all is well and would love an update.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you for your thoughts about him  he is doing great, not me . His weight was 4.5 lbs 1 week ago. He lives in warm sunny Florida
About why i am not coming here… I am still heartbroken without him, thought I will heal much faster.


----------



## Sylie

Thanks for the update Natalya. I was also wondering how you and the little guy are doing. I can imagine how much you miss him since you were really his mommy in every sense except actually giving birth. You gave him life. Still, every dog needs to grow up and tend to his own family. You should be very proud.


----------



## Grace'sMom

I'm glad to hear he is doing great 

I'm sorry you are so very sad right now. I can understand why.... I wish there was a way we could help make it easier.

Sylvia is right... you should be very proud.


----------



## Tashulia25

Sylie said:


> Thanks for the update Natalya. I was also wondering how you and the little guy are doing. I can imagine how much you miss him since you were really his mommy in every sense except actually giving birth. You gave him life. Still, every dog needs to grow up and tend to his own family. You should be very proud.





Grace'sMom said:


> I'm glad to hear he is doing great
> 
> I'm sorry you are so very sad right now. I can understand why.... I wish there was a way we could help make it easier.
> 
> Sylvia is right... you should be very proud.


Thank you so much for your good words and support. I wish I can feel proud instead of guilty. I learn my lesson and now I know that i can help only if I can keep the dog. I am attached too much, when I see his pictures I want to cry but I am glad he is healthy and growing as a normal Maltese puppy, not smaller as usually cleft palate babies are. All his blood tests came perfect, his weight is perfect and he is very energetic 
Sylvia, you are very right , every dog must to grow up in his own family, I just must to remember that he is little dog, not real baby lol


----------



## mdbflorida

Awe, I think I would be the same way. I would have to adopt every foster if I did this. You have a big heart and saved this little one.


----------

